# Mitchell Domes Train Display



## wsakalaucks (Jan 28, 2019)

Went to the Mitchell Domes display today in Milwaukee, Wi. The Wisconsin Garden Railway Society did a bang-up job with 4 loops in the show dome. 

Equipment included:

Aristo Dash-9 (UP)
LGB cow train
Thomas and Percy with Clara and Annabelle
Bachmann Circus train cars


The display is up until April 7th. $8 for non-Milwaukee County adults, $6 for non-county kids, all kids under 5 years are free!!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Pics or it didn't happen!


----------



## wsakalaucks (Jan 28, 2019)

Let’s see if I can get them up


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice photos. Thanks. I did a double-take on the last photo until I realized the lady was merely wearing flesh-pink leotards.

Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics, thanks.


----------

